# Building a casting deck/trolling motor mount



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to build a slip in casting deck big enough to put in a pedistal seat and mount a trolling motor but am short on ideas let alone how to mount a trolling motor - any ideas ?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Use Cabelas :
Small Craft Bow Motor Mount Item:IA-010567


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Does your boat have a handle at the front of the bow?

If so, I recommend using this to mount the trolling motor with:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_37359____SearchResults

It is made for hand controlled motors, so if you intend on using a foot control, you will have to go another route.

As for building the deck, I used 2 inch treated plywood. I first laid down a large piece of paper and used it to cut a pattern for the deck.

Here is a pic of the end product of mine.










Here is a pic showing how the trolling motor mount works:


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great looking decking job - this boat does not have the typical grab handel so I may be up poop-creek unless I have a mount made at a machine shop


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

"As for building the deck, I used 2 inch treated plywood. I first laid down a large piece of paper and used it to cut a pattern for the deck."

2 inch? is that a tank? or you meant 1/2 inch?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

You can go to www.electric-bass.org , click on the navigation menu, go to fully rigged EBC boat and see some pics. if you have additional ? send me a PM. That's one of the fun aspects of fishing the EBC is fixin' up these boats into fishing platforms and seeing how other guys modify thier boats.


----------

